# How can I get rid of BGA (Blue Green Algae) in Shrimp tank?



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope this is the correct forum (pls direct me elsewhere if required).

I have been having an ongoing issue with BGA in my RCS tank and I am wondering what is a longer term solution so that I do not have disturb the colony by tearing down most of the tank to clean it all.

Thinking that I need to one or more of the following: vacuum the substrate, siphon out and clean off existing algae, increase water flow, lower or shut off the lights for a few days, and/or add some sort of snail to help combat the algae. 

I look to this great forum to help provide any of your experience with this problem.

Here are some the stats around my tank...

8-10 adult RCS with 1 or more berried at all times
15-20 baby or juvenile RCS 

I have a 9 gal Eheim Aquastyle tank with only floating plants (water lettuce, frogbit) LED light on about 10 hours a day with the following water parameters

AMM 0
NITRITE 0
Nitrate < 5 PPM
PH 7.6
Temp 76
Top up and water change (10%) every 10-14 days

I hope this is enough to help diagnose...just not sure what to do first or what will work best. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Jon


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

-Water changes
-Add more aeration (raise outflow/add airstone)
-Physically scrub/cut it out
-put light on a timer for 1/2 the time and intensity if possible.

I also suggest a full blackout for 3days (shrimp will be fine)

1. Large water change (treated and temp adjusted first!)
2. unplug lights
3. Cover 100% in 2 layers of garbage bags
4. Wait 3 days (full days) no peaking!
5. Do another large water change on 4th day.
6. manually scrub remove BGA
7. clean out filters.


----------



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, Simplicity. 

When you say large water change...how much would you do (50%+)? I did a water change of 20% or so a few weeks ago and lost a pregnant female and another adult shrimp. Anything more than 20% and I am concerned I would have more losses. I only use (aged and treated) tap water for water changes and not RO.

Thoughts?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

buy amano shrimps they will help


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Make sure you drip/slow flow the new water in! Do not dump the bucket 

I always drip new water over night ...... If you dont wana drip use an airline tube and let it flow from the bucket into the tank. This way you can do a 20G refill in little as 2 hrs ...

I would say 50% is OK for cherries as long as it is slowly introduced. Temp shocks can kill easily

I always had bad experiences dumping treated water directly into tank.


----------

